# GTC/Linney 102mm Titan Race/Street + Downpipes



## SHRS92 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi guys,

Looking for a Titan Race with downpipes ideally but could get a street maybe and swap the back section with a race.

Please let me know if your selling within the next month or so.

Cheers!


----------



## SHRS92 (Apr 4, 2019)

Bump!


----------

